# Is it safe? (DVD Player)



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How safe is it to put a Home System DVD Player in my car? 

I dont have enough money for a decent dvd player for my car, so I was wondering if I can take the one from my house and put it in the car. The main thing im worried about is it freezing or something when in motion, since the player isnt made for being in motion. But it would be on top of my sub box, which is heavy wood, so it would probably not shake as much (or at all).

I would get one of those power converter things and then hook that up and then get a screen, probably in the sun visor or something, and then have the dvd player.

My main concern is also the compatibility with car dvd players and being able to play Mp3, VCD, SVCD, etc, cause I know my player at home does that.

Thanks.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I remember reading something somewhere that its not good to use home audio speakers for a car so I'm guessing the same goes for DVD players...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Either DVD player will work just fine. However, there are some differences between the home players and the car players. Car DVD players are usually smaller (easier to fit into cars), work directly off of 12 volts (no need for a power inverter), and typically have better skip protection (not always...but typically).

As far as putting the DVD player on top of your sub box, you might have more of a problem with it skipping. Even though the box is a hard stable surface, the subs do cause quite a bit more vibration and pressure than anywhere else in the car...which could (it may not...but it could) cause it to skip more


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

LOL, I didnt even think of the bass! Haha, alright, home dvd player in car= stupid idea, Ill just save up I guess.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Yo Psch91,*

Do you alreay have a screen? If you do what kind and where did you put it?


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Answer me this:

1. When was the last time your house hit a big pothole?
2. Last time your house got over 110 degree inside? 
3. Last time your house got to below zero in the living room? 

Well, home DVD player designers probably never considered your house would have to worry about either of the above, and designed the stuff accordingly. One nice pothole, or a 110+ degree day (or a cold day) and you might damage your DVD player.

Juan




Psch91 said:


> *How safe is it to put a Home System DVD Player in my car?
> 
> I dont have enough money for a decent dvd player for my car, so I was wondering if I can take the one from my house and put it in the car. The main thing im worried about is it freezing or something when in motion, since the player isnt made for being in motion. But it would be on top of my sub box, which is heavy wood, so it would probably not shake as much (or at all).
> 
> ...


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I have a blaupunkt DVD player and a 5.6" LCD screen I'll sell you. The DVD player comes with a AC plug to use at the house or you can hardwire it. I'm saving up for a new car and a clutch for the car I have now... I had the LCD screen and DVD player in my car for about a week and I took them out to do a custom fiberglass job. I don't have the time right now to do it and there is no point of them sitting around at my house. Let me know...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yo CLS. Where did you put the screen? I am planing on buying one, but dont know where a good place to put it.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I made a base for mine and pointed it upward below my head unit. I took out the second din pocket and cupholder. It went over the cig. lighter and change holder. It was actually pretty cool. The plan was to move down the head unit, move up the AC Controls, and then refiberglass a trim for it.. I just don't have the time right now. Then I was going to put it in front of the passenger... i've actually seen some really good set-ups where they put it there. If you have a 5" LCD screen you don't have to move the AC controls up...


----------

